# Going to Dubai and look for a job / How you got your first job ?



## PaulaMaria (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey all.

I would like to hear some experiences about getting a first job in Dubai.

I am educated scandinavian woman with Bachelors degree and over 10 years of working experience in Aviation, Tourism, Hospitality and Real Estate.
I also speak many languages as english, finnish, swedish and spanish.

I am in good life situation to go and moreover I am not very satisfied with my current job in Finland and I would love to take a risk and travel to Dubai end of september and give a try ( I am horrified about becoming winter here in Finland  ).

I have been travelling in UAE a lot, so I know the culture, labour law/conditions, freezone stuff etc. I have also stayed in Dubai long time periods.
Culture is very familiar and I have some friends there already.
( My certificates are already attested etc in UAE consulate Stockholm )

Economy is a bit down in Europe/Usa, but do you guys think that there could be good possibilites for me in Dubai ? 

Has anyone in this forum travelled there to look for a job and got it and how long it took ?


I would appreciate all the answers  Thanks all  lane:


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

PaulaMaria said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I would like to hear some experiences about getting a first job in Dubai.
> 
> ...


You are saying that you have already some friends here in the UAE. Why don´t you ask them if they can help you or recommend you for a highly paid job...?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Your English is not that great but seeing as you hold a European passport, you should not face a lot of trouble getting a higly paid job. You say that you have a lot of experience in aviation, tourism, etc but doing what? You will need to be a little more specific so people can guide you properly.

Visiting Dubai on vacation is great but living and working here is totally different. But your friends have probably already told you about that.

My first job in Dubai was 12 years ago, October 1999. I had just graduated from University, came to Dubai to look for a job and got one in the hospitality industry for AED 2,500/- a month. (I didn't miss a zero there, that really was my first salary). I've been in the same company since and thankfully got a pay raise too. But just to compare, with that AED 2,500/- a month, I rented my own studio apartment and had the luxury of traveling by taxi to work and back because I didn't have my license yet.

Good luck.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I came to Dubai without a job and got lucky by getting one within 1 month - however I don't recommend it. I had applied for over 50 jobs and had a single reply, which was my job. Since then there is an even bigger pool of people in Dubai looking for work that you will have to compete with.

If you have your heart set on it then September is probably a good time to come as the job market picks up after August/Ramadan/Q2.


----------



## PaulaMaria (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks guys for replies 

Of course I have asked advises from my friends, but unfortunately they are working in completely different business and are unable to help. 

Anyway I am just very curious person. I would love to hear how you people got your first jobs  Thats all.


----------



## jamiJamster (Jul 15, 2011)

i came to Dubai on a vacation visiting my dad but before flying in, I applied for a Job on LinkedIn mentioning that I am gonna visit Dubai soon. So my first week here they interviewed me and I was offered the Job the next day. Thats how it started for me.


----------

